# Just acquired a bunch of pipes



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

My grandfather recently passed and as we were cleaning out his house, I came across a bunch of his old pipes. I remember sitting in his chair with him while he smoked his pipe and loved the smell. I can think of no better way to carry on his memory than to put these pipes back in commision. A few questions. There are about ten pipes. Where can I find info about them? Can you buy new mouth pieces? Most of them are pretty chewed. Also, he always smoked Captain Black. How do I go about finding types different tabacco to try. I appreciate any help you guys can give.


----------



## cherrymax (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your Grandfathers' passing. Wished I could've met mine-they both died before I was born. Anyway, TobaccoReview.com and the Pipe Review section of this board are good places to look at different baccys' characteristics and see what sounds good. I would think PipePedia or something similar would show different types of pipes. Also, look for any engraving on the sides of your pipes for names and check them out.

Others with more knowledge will probably lend more sites to look up but that should get you started.

Welcome to the pipe side, it's a slippery slope!!:rofl:


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

There is some very knowledgeable pipers here and I would post pics and with each pipe and names or numbers from each pipe. Than we/they can help you more. Welcome to the pipe section.


----------



## Eirik (May 7, 2010)

On this site you can search by logos, markings, etc.
English index - Pipes : Logos & Markings

When you know the brand name of the pipe, PipePedia is a good resource finding out about the history and such.

There are many highly knowlegeable meembers on this board, I'm sure they can help you further by descriptons or photos.

You will also find a lot of good information here about refurbishing pipes. And I guess you can find some posts here who recomend places making or selling replacement stems.

Maybe you can refurbish some of the stems. Or just clean them and such and put on a softy bit.

I'm sure your grandfather would have been proud of your efforts honoring his leagacy.

Good luck!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

You can't just buy a universal stem for old pipes If you really want a replacement they can be sent out and had new ones made to fit the pipe, but if it's just some teeth marks on them clean them up well and slip a Softy of some shrink tubing on the end to cover that part up.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Replacement bits can be purchased, but almost always never fit and need some tooling to be made to fit. Also you can pretty much always tell when someone's done this to a pipe. Stems are a custom thing, individual to each pipe. As the pipe is carved so is the stem for said pipe. Meaning almost always, no 2 stems are alike and putting a basic replacement stem on will not match up with the Briar part of the stem. If this concerns you, then you should look into sending the pipe out to a refurbisher, who will turn a new stem specifically for that pipe.

Or you can go the easy rout, refurbish the stem to the best of your abilities, and do like others have suggested and slip a rubber bit on it to cover the tooth wear. I have an estate pipe that has a small hole in the bit from tooth chatter, I did the rubber bit thing, and can't tell the hole is there.

A good site for replacement stems, and they also do reasonably priced repairs http://www.jhlowe.com/


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks for the kind comments about my grandfather. I am going to snap some pics and post to see what I can find out. I also just signed up for the newbie trade. I wish there was somewhere local to find some pipe baccy so I could try a bunch of stuff.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

foster0724 said:


> Thanks for the kind comments about my grandfather. I am going to snap some pics and post to see what I can find out. I also just signed up for the newbie trade. I wish there was somewhere local to find some pipe baccy so I could try a bunch of stuff.


Here ya go!

Wallingford Tobacco - Home


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Really sorry to hear about your Grandfather. It's good that you are carrying on his memory by smoking his pipes.

I would say clean them up, ream the cake out, sanitize them with Everclear, and go for smoke! Captain Black doesn't ghost too bad so you should be ok.

Good luck, and welcome to the pipe side!


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> Wallingford Tobacco - Home


Tony- thanks for the link. I go there for my cigars but the only pipe baccy I have seen there is the convenience store type bags. Kinda like what CVS used to sell.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

You've been here long enough, you should try out the newby sampler trade for pipes. For the cost of a tin or 2 you will get a whole bunch of samples to try.


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

shannensmall said:


> You've been here long enough, you should try out the newby sampler trade for pipes. For the cost of a tin or 2 you will get a whole bunch of samples to try.


I did thanks. Just waiting for the list to get updated to find out who to contact.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Cool, if you havn't seen these sites yet, these are pretty much the ones we all use and recomend for online baccy.

Estate Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com
Cigars, Pipes, Pipe Tobacco, and Smoking Accessories at PipesandCigars.com
4noggins.com
Cup O' Joes - Largest Selection of Dunhill Pipes and Pipe Tobacco


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Here is a pic of the pipes. If anyone can help me out with what I have, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

foster0724 said:


> Here is a pic of the pipes. If anyone can help me out with what I have, I would greatly appreciate it.


Close ups of the individual pipes would be helpful.

That said, the top two on the left side look like either Peterson or Savinelli System pipes (the military mount, the particular bend of the mouthpiece, and the p-lip mouthpiece suggest that, though a number of other makers do make pipes that look similar). I'd also guess that a couple of the pipes look a bit like a Dr. Grabow, but without a closer picture I wouldn't guess further (if it is, it should say so on the briar).

What markings are on the briar of the pipes? Do any have brand or model names?


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I can tell 2 of the pipes are Petersons, caz of the plip and the army mount, but they can also be savallie army pipes as well. there are a couple that are Dr grabrows for sure the bent dublin is one hehe. don't know bout the poker
troy


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

laloin said:


> I can tell 2 of the pipes are Petersons, caz of the plip and the army mount, but they can also be savallie army pipes as well. there are a couple that are Dr grabrows for sure the bent dublin is one hehe. don't know bout the poker
> troy


They are probably Petersons, Peterson originated the System pipes and most that look like that are Petersons, but there are copies. The Savinelli System pipes have basically the same look and also have the p-lip stem. The Wellingtons are not "system" pipes, and the p-lip is just for looks, but they copy the look. Even Dr. Grabow has a pipe that mimics the System pipes in style- the Omega looks like it, but it doesn't have the "system" and the p-lip looks a little different. I'd put money on the top one being a Peterson though, the one under it, maybe 50/50 Peterson or Savinelli.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I doubt that either of those are a Peterson or a Sav, and are either Wellingtons or a copy. None the less you have some pipes that are very usable, and hopefully will enjoy in your grandfathers memory.


----------



## B.L. Sims (Jan 14, 2010)

Sorry for your loss but im glad you were able to receive his pipes.

One of my grandfathers used to smoke a pipe and while still alive, he got rid of them years ago when he and my grandmother quit smoking. I had talked with him about them a few months ago and I too remember the sights and smells of his pipe smoking. Made me a little sad that he did not have them any longer to pass on as he was excited hearing about my new hobby.


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

OK guys. Here is what I was able to get off the pipes.

Left row top to bottom:

Wellpipe Italy
Wellpipe Italy
Shalom Imported briar Israel
Color Duke Dr. Grabow Ajustomatic

Right row top to bottom

Mastercraft Deluxe
???? Boll Ehorn
Whitehall Red Dot
Royal Duke Dr. Grabow
?RICA EXTRA #48

Bottom pipe

Medico Lancer

Any additional info on these would be helpful.
Are these worth smoking or not. These are from the 60's to very early 80's.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

They are not expensive pipes. but that doesn't mean they are bad pipes. Some less expensive pipes smoke very well. It has been my experience that expensive pipes break in faster, but those you have are already broken in. I would imagine they will smoke fine, not to mention every time you smoke one, you are honoring the memory of your grandfather.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Its looks like your grandfather took care of these pipes, even though they're not high end pipes they're a family heirloom and I'm sure they'll be treasured by you. I myself have a Medico pipe my grandfather gave me, and its my most treasured pipe for that reason. Have fun cleaning them up and smoking them!


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

foster0724 said:


> OK guys. Here is what I was able to get off the pipes.
> 
> Left row top to bottom:
> 
> ...


I don't know Wellpipe. They look to be Peterson System pipe copies. Good looking design.

The Shalom pipes seem to be well liked by people who own them. I'd like to get one myself sometime. Not overly expensive, but good smokers.

Dr. Grabow are pipes you can get just about anywhere- even drug stores. They aren't overly expensive, but they are usually decent pipes. They don't have the best looking briar, and it is usually covered up by a heavy, lacquered, finish. However, they are factory made with good quality control and usually make good smokers. Many of us started with one, and many people with some much more expensive pipes still have one or two and still smoke them.

I have heard of Mastercraft, but don't know much about them. I'd suspect they are similar to Dr. Grabow.

Medico is similar to Dr. Grabow. Inexpensive, but a good smoker.

I look forward to hearing more about your introduction to pipe smoking.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Expensive or not, I would clean them bad boys up and smoke them. Being that your grandfather smoked them, there is a good chance they are all good smokers. I doubt, him being a pipe guy, if he would have kept any that were bad smokers. So in a way, he's done what most of us do..buy pipes and keep the good smokers, toss or ebay the bad ones.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

If you have any questions about restoring your pipes, this site is a good one. 

Be careful using any power tools. It is better to work by hand. 

For the mouthpieces/stems that are oxidized (discolored), soak in bleach or Oxyclean if it is bad. A little light sanding with some very fine grit sandpaper (600-1000 grit) will remove a lot of oxidation, just be careful not to sand off too much. One tip I have seen is using emory boards for nails- they are pretty fine grit, already have a backing, and aren't too expensive. I haven't tried it yet though. For lesser issues, using a commercial stem polish will work well. You'll also want to repeatedly alternate working alcohol soaked and dry pipe cleaners through it to clean and sanitize the interior of the stem.

For the briar, if it has been heavily smoked you may want to freshen/sanitize it. Carefully fill the bowl with salt (preferably, non-iodized) and then use a pipette (a straw will work) to add alcohol to the salt and let it sit for about 24 hours. For the outside some commercial briar polish can work well. It is also possible that you won't have to do anything to the bowls.

For both the briar and the stem, olive oil works surprisingly well to aid with cleaning. It will help prevent the stem from oxidizing as much, and it will help restore and protect the wood.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

foster0724 said:


> Shalom Imported briar Israel


I have an Alpha Litewate produced by the same company. Nice smoking pipe, although very inexpensive.

Shalom Pipe Factory - Pipedia


----------

